# Substitute for "Kitchen Bouquet" brown sauce?



## Cmcgrath

I'm trying a new recipe for baking a corned beef which calls for Brown Sauce, is there any way to make a homemade version of this??


----------



## MrsLMB

Welcome to DC !!

A quick search on the net provided this:

Browning Sauce (Substitute for Kitchen Bouquet or Gravy Master) 
Makes 1 cup 

1/2 cup sugar 
1 cup hot water 
beef base to taste

Add the sugar to a saucepan and heat on a low or medium-low heat until browned, about 5-10 minutes. When the mixture starts to get dark, take it off the heat and carefully add the water (this may splatter).

Add the beef soup base and put back on a low heat, stirring until the water is integrated.

Cool and store in a disposable container. 

Use a spoonful or two when making gravies, stews, sauces, meatloaf, meatballs, etc.


----------



## CWS4322

MrsLMB said:


> Welcome to DC !!
> 
> A quick search on the net provided this:
> 
> Browning Sauce (Substitute for Kitchen Bouquet or Gravy Master)
> Makes 1 cup
> 
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 1 cup hot water
> beef base to taste
> 
> Add the sugar to a saucepan and heat on a low or medium-low heat until browned, about 5-10 minutes. When the mixture starts to get dark, take it off the heat and carefully add the water (this may splatter).
> 
> Add the beef soup base and put back on a low heat, stirring until the water is integrated.
> 
> Cool and store in a disposable container.
> 
> Use a spoonful or two when making gravies, stews, sauces, meatloaf, meatballs, etc.


Copied and pasted, thanks!


----------



## Cmcgrath

Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## salt and pepper

Maggi's


----------



## taxlady

Thank you MrsLMB. I have copied and pasted this recipe.

A lot of my Danish recipes call for a browning agent called "Kulør". This has the advantage of not really adding flavour. It's made of sugar caramelized with ammonia and some water. I was thinking of trying to make it and using some baker's ammonia. My sister, who is a chemical engineer, said that should work. Now I'm wondering if I even need the ammonia.


----------



## pacanis

That's a pretty simply recipe for sure. I didn't realize those had so much sugar in them, but I  never have a recipe that calls for KB or GM.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> That's a pretty simply recipe for sure. I didn't realize those had so much sugar in them, but I  never have a recipe that calls for KB or GM.


The sugar is so caramelized that it isn't sweet anymore.


----------



## Cmcgrath

Good to know all these tips - I've never used any browning/seasoning sauce before either...


----------



## pacanis

I used to keep a bottle on hand because mom did. It might still be in the cupboard somewhere. My mother would use it with vegetable/potato water to make her gravies, which were always awesome, but I find it easier to use broth when I make gravy. I could never get the hang of KB.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I used to keep a bottle on hand because mom did. It might still be in the cupboard somewhere. My mother would use it with vegetable/potato water to make her gravies, which were always awesome, but I find it easier to use broth when I make gravy. I could never get the hang of KB.


 
Gravy is easy to make with KB or GM. Make a slurry with flour and water. Mix well. Add about one tsp. of KB or GM to the slurry, mix well and slowly add to broth to thicken.


----------



## MrsLMB

My Mom always had a bottle on hand .. and so I also did for many years.  I would use it for gravies and add it to soups and stews.

This thread got me to thinking about the last time I used some .. and I can't even remember  LOL

So I went looking and sure enough .. I still have some in the little brown plastic bottle !

Opened that bottle and nothing came out .. so in the trash it went.

Apparently I don't need it since I can't remember the last time I used some !

Now watch .. sometime next week I will be wanting some again  LOL


----------



## Snip 13

MrsLMB said:


> Welcome to DC !!
> 
> A quick search on the net provided this:
> 
> Browning Sauce (Substitute for Kitchen Bouquet or Gravy Master)
> Makes 1 cup
> 
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 1 cup hot water
> beef base to taste
> 
> Add the sugar to a saucepan and heat on a low or medium-low heat until browned, about 5-10 minutes. When the mixture starts to get dark, take it off the heat and carefully add the water (this may splatter).
> 
> Add the beef soup base and put back on a low heat, stirring until the water is integrated.
> 
> Cool and store in a disposable container.
> 
> Use a spoonful or two when making gravies, stews, sauces, meatloaf, meatballs, etc.


 
What is beef base? Is it like stock?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snip 13 said:


> What is beef base? Is it like stock?



Similar to bullion, tends to be meatier and less salt.  Spices at Penzeys Spices Soup Base


----------

